

Oops Something Bad Happened – Stack Exchange has intermittent issues - yiedyie
http://stackoverflow.com/error?aspxerrorpath=/questions/4229918/device-enable-disable-script

======
yiedyie
_This page
([https://superuser.com/users/login?returnurl=http%3a%2f%2fsup...](https://superuser.com/users/login?returnurl=http%3a%2f%2fsuperuser.com%2f))
is currently offline. However, because the site uses CloudFlare's Always
Online™ technology you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will
keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will
automatically be served the live version. Always Online™ is powered by
CloudFlare | Hide this Alert_

